# Help Baby bird Brought in by cat :(



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

How can i help him, His in a pot with a heat mat on one side and hamster bedding to keep him warm as he was freezing  

Anyone know of a number i can ring (except the rspca who will tell me to put it in a bush and leave it which i cant do!) Im in Plymouth if that helps but i dont drive. Im not sure if my dads home to take it somewhere


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Try having a look on here ... Wildlife Rescues in the South West of England

How old does he look? Is he fully feathered? If you can put him back (if he is not injured) & keep your cat away from him this would be best. His parents would still be able to feed him on the ground (they will be calling for him but only for a certain amount of time)
If not then keep him in a dark, quiet place. Don't be tempted to check on him as this will cause him more stress & don't bother with food or water (he may fall & drown in the water)>
If he survives the night & you haven't been able to get in touch with a local wildlife centre then give your vets a ring.
Hope he's ok


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

That advice is still the best unless it is injured...any recue center will tell you the same.What is it ...blackbird? If it will feed (depends on the age) mashed hard boiled egg will do...but I still think you should put it back in the garden in thick cover tomorrow.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

One problem I have no garden  No where close i cant take him where he will be safe. 

I rang a number that siad just keep him warm, I looked after some finches a few yrs ago for a week while i found someone they all lived thankfuly. 

Hopefuly one of my friends dads might take him as he breeds birds, and the local vets up the road will take him in the morning apparently. 

He had no feathers at all Only little feather stumps on his wings, he cant make any sound so hes very young Oh i think hes a starling or maybe a finch


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

If you're not sure where he came from then it probably is best to keep him in then.
It's good that you have a couple of options lined up for the morning. Hopefully he will be fine, they are suprisingly resilient at times!
I've found x2 wood pigeons, a magpie & a starling (all injured) in the past couple of months. Luckily my vets has a receptionist who takes in & rehabilitates wild birds so she has taken them for me. They all made recoveries & have been succesffuly released so fingers crossed for your little bird!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

my friends dad has got him  

such a little cutie glad hes going to be looked after amd hopefully live :thumbup:


----------

